# Changes and more changes for 2009



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Most of you know I was ill for quite a while...so we've had lots of changes at home. Now I'm fit as a fiddle, but many of my friends still think of the old, not-well person. Impressions are hard to change. So I've made a few trips to the local West Coast shows, have been doing some freelance writing (got a press pass to Euknauba too!). Spent yesterday at one of the last shows of the year in San Mateo - almost all the top dogs in the country were there...including our Vallee (who of course took breed!). I believe we saw Julie Vogel there with her beautiful entry. 

Sadly, I've had to send MeMe and Romeo back home. I was in and out of the hospital for three months and it just wasn't fair to them. Another friend has fostered Buddy for me, and I just am not ready to give him up too. He's my heart dog...I just fell madly head over heels for him, so we're debating if 15 months with me overrides his forced three month foster placement. I know he's happy where he is, but that doesn't make it any easier...he's happy with me too...or he was. So bear with the changes friends. I'll someday have another Havanese...I've had four show dogs and one made it to her AKC championship and a reserve best in show in the ARBA. I'm sending lots of hugs and healthy wishes to all for 2009. I'll post a picture of my new breed once s/he is home with me! Not sure when that will be...it hurts a little to see all of you with your darlings...but know that if you love something very much you set it free...it's better for all.

Have a fabulous New Years and know that the Vanleigha Family is sending best wishes for a safe and saner 2009!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hang in there, Lisa! We're all pulling for you.

:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is hoping for a better 2009 for all of us!!!! Especially Lisa!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

I'm so sorry for the difficult year you've come through. Having dealt with health issues myself I can certainly commiserate. It had to be a tough decision to let your babies go but at least you can look forward to 2009 enjoying good health. I hope the new year brings a return to all things positive in your world.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

2009 is going to be great Lisa!!! Happy New Year.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing you all the best, Lisa. So glad to hear that you are well. Happy New Year and may it be full of good things!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wishing you all the best in the new year! Hope this will be a GREAT year for you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa, wishing you the best for the new year!
Carole


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa, it was so good seeing you yesterday at the dog show and you look fantastic! I'm here to help you any way I can and our family are all totally behind you! You are doing great girl and I know you will reach your dreams!! Big hugs & Love, Libby :grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisa, all the best for 2009!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

lisa, best wishes for the new year.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, we are all pulling for you! Best wishes for the new year...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa ~ I'm praying the New Year will bring lots of good things your way.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisa,
I am sorry to hear you were ill, glad you to hear you are better and wishing you the very best for the up and coming new year.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Blessings for a healthy 2009*

We all love you and have enjoyed all your posts...and your sweet little girls too.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

A happy and healthy 2009 Lisa!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Such simple words mean so much. 

Libby it was wonderful seeing you too and I thought your son was absolutely darling. Your pups have such shining black coats and although I do have to admit, I couldn't tell them apart - one has a bit wavier coat which I adore. I can't wait to see the adult coat - it should be striking. How old are the girls now?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Thanks everyone! Such simple words mean so much.
> 
> Libby it was wonderful seeing you too and I thought your son was absolutely darling. Your pups have such shining black coats and although I do have to admit, I couldn't tell them apart - one has a bit wavier coat which I adore. I can't wait to see the adult coat - it should be striking. How old are the girls now?


Thank you Lisa for the compliments! The girls are 11 months old. I am very pleased with Benjamin's handling and he is picking up quickly and enjoying it all! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

2009 is a new year for you and we hope and pray for the best. 

Changes are good, it only makes us stronger.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lisa-I'll pray that 2009 brings you joy and peace! All the best to you!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lisa, Glad you are feeling better.

Wishing you a happy, healthy 2009!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gosh, Lisa. I can only imagine how difficult it was for you to give them up and to love Buddy so much that you may leave him in his foster home. I'm glad your healthier now, and I wish you and your family the best for 2009.
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lisa,
Glad to hear you are doing better and I wish you and your girls the very best for 2009!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lisa,
I am glad to see you on and doing better. Don't worry girl, things will work out the way that they are suppose to. You are getting stronger everyday, and I hope that the New Year will bring you health and much happiness. Continue to get yourself well. Talk later


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry you've been having a rough time the last few months. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now and I wish you health and happiness in the new year. :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lisa,

Take care of yourself and I wish you a wonderful NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lisa, I'm sorry to hear how hard the past few months have been. Thank goodness you are feeling better. I hope for continued better health and that 2009 is a great year for you and your darling girls. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, I hope 2009 is a better year for you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lisa, I hope 2009 is very good to you. Hang in there girl.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lisa, What breed are you thinking of getting into??

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Not sure yet Ryan. I've got into the Havanese for therapy assistance so I need to find another that's just as sweet. I'm thinking large breed as well as small breed. Just depends upon the patient. Some prefer big, some medium, some small and others don't want dogs at all. So we'll include horses, sheep, goats and even some birds and large lizards. It's going to be a long term plan - I'm still working on my second Masters degree - it's going to take a while to put together, but it will be such a great goal to continue to reach for as I grow older. I'm assembling my board of director's now and will use them to fully actualize the operating and marketing plan. But I do plan on coming back to the Havanese at some point. 

Plus I need to consider the girls' needs - they both want a large and small breed as "pets." So my short list is about 10 dogs deep. I need to focus on two and go from there. Their handling assignments will get them to herding and non-sporting breeds. I'd like to pick up a working breed and a companion/toy breed as my basis. So I have a feeling we'll be moving a few miles north in a few years just to accommodate "the zoo." Luckily, I do plan on having affiliates so not all the animals will be at my foundation or institute.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Lisa, I must have missed something! Board of directors? What are these big plans?
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

All my best to you Lisa for a healthy & prosperous 2009!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lisa,
I join with everyone else, thankful you are feeling well and wishing you better things in the New Year. How true that often great things come out of the valley of adversity.
Hugs,
Suzy


----------

